

Smart People are less Stressed. - rokhayakebe
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/science/columnist/vergano/2009-04-04-smart-stress_N.htm?loc=interstitialskip

======
JBiserkov
Original title: Smart people _may be_ less stressed.

Article "thesis": Stressed people are less smart.

"Stress hormones over time are widely known to interfere with memory"

